# [Windows 7] Kein Standby oder Ruhezustand möglich!



## > Devil-X < (22. Februar 2010)

*[Windows 7] Kein Standby oder Ruhezustand möglich!*

Hi,

Ich hab ein dickes Problem: Erst verhindert irgendwas dass der Pc in den Energiesparmodus/Ruhezustand wechselt. (gleich wieder hochgefahren)

Jetzt nach "verifier.exe" gibts bei jedem Start nen Bluescreen, verursacht von Hidclass.exe. Im Abgesicherten Modus funzt alles super...

Win 7 64 Bit
Intel Core2duo  E6600
Striker Extreme
88 GT

Bitte mal um Hilfe...


----------



## Thunderstom (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Windows 7] Bluecreens verhindern Booten*

Mhm, vielleicht ist deine Hidclass.exe defekt


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Windows 7] Bluecreens verhindern Booten*

Und wie krieg ich die wieder hin? Starte ich Win7 normal, aber ohne Dienste wie Virenscanner etc. gehts auch - aber es ist gääähnend langsam und die Auslastung liegt bei 100 %.


----------



## > Devil-X < (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Windows 7] Kein Standby oder Ruhezustand möglich!*

Update: Win7 neu drauf, aber kein Standby möglich -> der wacht sofort wieder auf. Why?

Fehlermeldung: USB Gerät nicht erkannt... Maus geht dann auch nicht mehr, nachm erneuten Rausziehen und reinstecken gehts aber wieder


----------



## ForgottenRealm (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Windows 7] Kein Standby oder Ruhezustand möglich!*

Hast du im Bios den S3 Modus in den Power-Optionen ausgewählt? Wenn nein, machs mal.


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Windows 7] Kein Standby oder Ruhezustand möglich!*

S3 ist aktiviert - und nach jedem fehlgeschlagenen Standb versuch darf Ich die Maus abziehen und neu reinstecken. Kotzt mich total an (PS: das windoof ist neu aufgesetzt und Standby geht nicht!)


----------



## ForgottenRealm (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Windows 7] Kein Standby oder Ruhezustand möglich!*

Bios aktuell?

Chipsatztreiber installiert?

Grafikkartentreiber aktuell?

Was hast du sonst noch an USB Geräten angeschlossen?(ISDN Geräte?)


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Windows 7] Kein Standby oder Ruhezustand möglich!*

Danke für deine Hilfe. Aber simples Problem: Im Gerätemanager gibts ne Option für USB Geräte, welche das Wecken des PC´s aus dem Standby erlaubt -> Häkchen raus und es geht wieder -.-


----------

